# Pancake Man 60ml - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (16/2/16)

It's here, it's delish, economic 60ml's and comes with gifts 

60ml Bottle of Goodness!!!!

It's finally here and we have to say NOM!!!!

Pancake Man e juice by Vape Breakfast Classics is a 60ml of fluffy Pancakes with butter, topped with strawberry and whipped cream, drizzled with maple syrup. 

*Each Box Contains:*

*60ml bottle of Pancake Man e juice

*Two 30ml Unicorn bottles

*One Pancake Man Sticker

*One Pancake Man button

*One Pancake Man key chain

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/pancake-man-60ml​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (16/2/16)

Is it as good as the hype ?


----------



## Sir Vape (16/2/16)

It's REALLY that good. Delish!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (17/2/16)

Sir Vape said:


> It's REALLY that good. Delish!!!


Order on it's way


----------



## WARMACHINE (18/2/16)

Sir Vape said:


> It's REALLY that good. Delish!!!


On the mark...was worrying the maple would overpower the other flavours. I am enjoying big time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## element0709 (18/2/16)

Waiting for courier guy to arrive D: the wait is so long.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (19/2/16)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------

